# New to the sport



## apey (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi out there, I am brand new to the sport of cycling. I use to be a dancer and use to ride as a young girl. Now due to injuries my doctor recommended biking. I love to ride and thought that this would be great exercise and also somewhat safe for my hip injury. I have a Diamond Back mountain bike, a little rusty but am looking into the bike race for MS to the shore. I need to train and need tips on getting started. I need some help on whether or not its ok to ride the bike I have or do I need to search for something else? 
I hope someone out there can give me some helpful hints.
Much Appreciated,
April


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I would put some slick tires on that mountain bike and then train with it. See how the bike rides with those tires. What is the bike race you're thinking of entering?


----------



## apey (Jun 8, 2013)

*Thanks for reply*

Thanks for answering me...It is Bike MS, City to Shore ride. Event is not until September. So I have time to train.


----------



## DaFlake (Sep 25, 2012)

apey said:


> Thanks for answering me...It is Bike MS, City to Shore ride. Event is not until September. So I have time to train.


That is not really a race but rather a fund raiser. That being said, there are several distances that you can ride so the choice will be up to whatever you feel that you can do. Frankly, you could start to train for a century now and actually complete it, but on a mountain bike that will be rough. Depending on what you want to do will depend on how we tell you to go. If you plan on trail riding then a mountain bike or hybrid might be the way to go, however, if you want to ride road, I would suggest you look into a dedicated road bike. Good luck with your event, I did the Tour de Cure (32 miles) for diabetes last month and loved it.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Also a former dancer here, with a kelidoscope of injuries. I recommend you get a bike fitting ASAP, or you could exacerbate old injuries, and cause new ones.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

What is your DiamondBack like? Unfortunately DB is sold at department stores and bike shops.
The cheap ones are horrible bikes, way too heavy with junk components. They really take the fun out of cycling.

Go to the bike shops and just look at the new road bikes. A real road bike feels like a sports car compared to mountain. 
Get some ideas of what they cost and what you can afford. Don't let them talk you into buying until you have looked at a lot of models.
Ride your favorites, pick the one that sings to you and buy from a shop that will fit the bike to you.

Good Luck! I'm always glad to see more women getting into the sport!


----------

